# new stillborn legislation



## Cuddlebaby (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm not sure how I feel about this being passed. I think it will force us into prenatal care (I think it should be our choice) and will also force autopsies which some of us do not want. also central registry for all information to be in one place which I think generally IS a good idea but I don't want to conform to make it happen







Moms online I have talked with in other countries say they already don't have a choice, they have to have autopsies. that'd be hard. anyway here is what I received and there is more more exact information on how to contact your lawmaker and stuff. if you want it pm me.

here is the first part:

THIS IS THE MOST IMPORTANT MESSAGE YOU COULD RECEIVE ABOUT STILLBIRTH.

Congressman Peter King of New York has introduced a bill entitled the Stillbirth Awareness Act. THIS IS AN ABSOLUTE FIRST! Congress is on the verge of acknowledging stillbirth. IT IS ESSENTIAL THAT YOU CONTACT YOUR CONGRESSMAN AT ONCE. Email, write, fax. Try all 3. Get your family members to do the same. Here's your chance to make a difference.

First Candle (formerly The SIDS Alliance) is behind the effort. Below is the mailing with instructions that they have asked us to send out.

NATIONAL STILLBIRTH SOCIETY
Richard K. Olsen, Founder
602-216-6600


----------



## fuel1316 (May 22, 2008)

as i was intrigued by this.

i would like to say that ive never had a stillborn, only a m/c and i would imagin that it would be very painful and hard to go through. the way i look at it is, you cant really do many tests on a pregnant mother, and if something goes wrong we turn to the autopsey for answers and that in itself might help us learn the causes and give us ways to correct certain occourances. the reason we know all we know now about medicine and the body is though tests, autopsey, and examinations.

it might help future women like your children avoid the same problem that we went through


----------



## ktbug (Jul 8, 2006)

the words "congressman peter king" are big red flags to me here.


----------



## fuel1316 (May 22, 2008)

OUCH! i just looked up Congressman Peter King (i was completly unaware of who this man was) he is for wire tapping American citizens without court-authorized wiretaps and King endorsed racial profiling as a law enforcement tool. omg. i can see why people dont like this guy! althought this guy seems to be a bit shadey i suppose without the full story on what the bill covers, i still think that autopsys are and can be helpful. to my knowledge there is NO other way to find out what the problem was and how to correct it.

i just dont understand if there are no obvious resons why a baby died wouldnt you want an autopsy to find out why? what if the dr. was at fault? i would want to know so he doesnt do it again! what if it was a genetic thing? i would want to know if it effects my next pregnancy! if it was a lung or heart defect? i would want to know. why did they not see it on the u/s? is it something wrong with me? can i fix it? should i get tested?


----------



## Debstmomy (Jun 1, 2004)

Here is more information, the OP did not include it.

Quote:

Representative Peter King from New York has introduced a bill to raise awareness about stillbirth that seeks to standardize the definition of stillbirth, and the method in which stillbirth data is collected, so there can be a national repository for stillbirth data with which to conduct comprehensive research efforts. The bill also authorizes a campaign to increase public awareness of good prenatal care practices that may decrease the risk of stillbirth, including monitoring movements during the last trimester. To view the actual bill and supporting documents, please visit the First Candle website.
and

Quote:

Each year more than 25,000 babies in the United States are stillborn. More than 50 percent of these deaths occur in the last trimester of pregnancy and 15 percent occur during labor and delivery. Due to a lack of autopsy/investigation and inconsistencies in diagnosing these, more than 50 percent of all stillbirths remain unexplained.

With standardized investigation and reporting of these deaths, researchers would be better able to determine the risk factors. H.R. 5979 would both standardize the definition of stillbirth and the method in which data is collected, in order to create a national repository of stillbirth data to assist researchers in conducting comprehensive studies in to the causes of, and possible preventive strategies for, stillbirth. The bill also authorizes a public awareness campaign promoting good prenatal practices, including monitoring movements during the last trimester of pregnancy, to reduce the risk of stillbirth.

For me, as a stillbirth Mama....I think this is needed. It has nothing do to with pregnancy rights, it has more to do with, WHY ARE ALL THESE BABIES DYING & CAN THEY BE PREVENTED!!!!! We need research. & there is nothing wrong with being informed, especially why Kick Counts are so important.


----------



## gratefulbambina (Mar 20, 2005)

I regret not having an autopsy done. It could have given me some answers, but then again I could be in the same boat. To answer the question on why I did not have one done. At the time when I was looking down at my son I just didn't want him messed with. It was a pure emotional decision that I'll always wonder about. I did tell them that if anything could be donated then I would like the autopsy done. I also believe that most insurance companies don't always cover the autopsy so you have to pay for them.

It may be good to take the choice away because I think if stillbirth is researched more then maybe we can find some answers.


----------



## Tenk (Oct 6, 2006)

My DD was stillborn in Colorado, and they don't even acknowledge her as being born, only being dead. We have a death cert, but no birth cert. She was born still, but I still labored for 19 hours and pushed out a 7lb baby, so why doesn't the state want to admit that.

On the other hand, we opted NOT to have an autoposy, b/c we wanted her body in tact 100% when we burried her. It was a personal choice, and I dont' regret it. I wouldn't have one even today, if the clock turned back. The doctor even told us that we might not find out anything from it, and it could be a waste of time to even try. Why would I want to subject her little body to that then? Why would I want to delay her burial for what might be nothing. I think it should be a choice made by the parents and not someone else. I had regular prenatal care, and even went to L&D 2 days before she passed for regular contractions that we NOT changing my cervix.

It didn't change anything


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Tenk- You're in the same boat as my friend, she's been delivered by 38 weeks with both her girls after her first was born still. She will be again this time, too.

BTW- You're gorgeous, and so are your kids!


----------



## gratefulbambina (Mar 20, 2005)

GA just became the 22nd state to allow birth certificates for stillbirth. If you had a stillbirth years ago you may want to check to see if your state will now give you one to acknowledge their birth.

I don't have a birth or death certificate for Francis, only a cremation certificate. I will be getting his birth certificate now.


----------



## gratefulbambina (Mar 20, 2005)

Its called the No Heartbeat Act


----------



## Tenk (Oct 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heidirk* 
Tenk- You're in the same boat as my friend, she's been delivered by 38 weeks with both her girls after her first was born still. She will be again this time, too.

BTW- You're gorgeous, and so are your kids!

Thank you so much, for the info of your friend, knowing that I'm not alone in demanding the early delivery (not crazy) and for the compliments!!! They are as sweet as they are cute too.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *gratefulbambina* 
GA just became the 22nd state to allow birth certificates for stillbirth. If you had a stillbirth years ago you may want to check to see if your state will now give you one to acknowledge their birth.

I don't have a birth or death certificate for Francis, only a cremation certificate. I will be getting his birth certificate now.

I'll check into it, I know it hurt us both so much to know we wouldn't get one, I think I cried even more when i found out. I'm going to check into it. BTW- it was 2006, so not that long ago. Thanks again for the info ladies!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gratefulbambina* 
Its called the No Heartbeat Act


----------



## ladybug732 (Apr 29, 2008)

I think this is a wonderful idea and hopefully will lead to more knowledge on stillbirth and how to prevent it. As of now, it's amazing how little research has been done and how little is known, both by the medical community and the average pregnant woman. I'm sure most of here had the mentality of "just get past the first trimester and then you're safe" only to realize that's not true. I agree about the importance of kick counts for everyone, not just those labeled high risk. I can never know whether that could have saved my daughter, but at least I would have the peace of mind knowing that I had done it.

As for the issue of autopsy, we chose to get one done, but it was definitely not easy. I felt the strong need to "protect" my daughter, even though I knew she was safe in heaven. We haven't received the results yet, but even if they don't find anything, that doesn't mean that it was a waste because it will eliminate some possible causes, YKWIM? I do hope that if the legislation "requires" an autopsy, insurance companies will pay for it and also people will have the option to refuse it.


----------



## Tenk (Oct 6, 2006)

I just checked and Colorado still doesn't give the option of 'Cert of Birth resulting in Stillbirth', but they are being petitioned.

Thanks for the info again ladies!!!


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

My aunt died right after birth and I honestly do not agree with this. I've had 2 losses, but the thought of what goes on during an autopsy...I think it should be the family's choice unless there are suspicious signs that are obvious. I would hate to see how something like this would morph into required c/s for every woman and a police state around pregnancy.


----------



## Kim&Brooke (May 16, 2007)

I posted about this on my blog supporting it. I think perhaps now I will go read up some more about it as I obviously have less awareness of the workings of the US govt (being an Australian and all) i would think they would not be able to force you into an autopsy. I think the point would be more on collecting the data they could get, and promoting awareness (which is always a good thing)

In Australia, as an example, if a baby is born after 20 weeks, or weighs more than a certain weight, they are recorded as stillborn and certain information is collected by the ABS (statistics bureau) for research.
We are issued with a birth certificate exactly the same as a live birth (no differentiation as there is with a stillbirth certificate).
You can choose to have an autopsy done, and there is no cost as a public patient.
We also get a bereavement payment from the govt which covers the costs of burial/cremation etc.

I would love to see the US adopt a similar approach. I hate that all the wonderful mamas I have met do not get the recognition for their babies that they deserve.


----------



## fuel1316 (May 22, 2008)

i think this country has to get its healthcare act together because this is just rediculous


----------

